# Volt Lighting Help.....



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

Trying to place an order but need advice on lamp selection and also some of my fixture selections.

Something must be wrong with their phones, it rings about 4 times and picks up but no one is there, then 20-30 seconds later the call disconnects. I can't hear anyone and no one can hear me apparently. My phone is not muted.

Since I am here, is there any reason to buy their bulbs? At about $13-$15 for a 3w LED I can buy a 10-pack elsewhere.

I have more questions obviously.......... Wattage for specific tasks such as wall-wash, LARGE tree uplighting and small tree uplighting, beam spread for different situations etc.

Sconce lighting takes MR16's but they seem pretty bright for lighting posts plus I want a really narrow beam spread. Not sure on these either.

I have a $1500 partial order in my cart but cannot complete it.

Any VOLT folks here?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

@EvanK is a rep.


----------



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

Thanks, their phones are working again and I cleared up some of my questions. Going to take a chance on a few light intensities and beam spreads as that is subjective to a degree.


----------



## EvanK (Aug 8, 2018)

Apologies for the spotty responses gentlemen; I have been out of the office traveling for work.

Sorry to hear about your issue with the phones. This time of year, the culprit is sometimes inclement weather around HQ.

I am happy that you were able to get connected and get your questions answered. Please let me know if there's anything else I can answer for you. We look forward to hearing your feedback on the lights!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@diy_darryl sorry I just saw this. If you haven't yet, check out my project (link in my signature).

I used three sconce lights on my privacy fence and they turned out great. They aren't as bright as you think. They give out the perfect amount of light for what I was looking for. I actually prefer them to the deck post lights I put on the fence. The sconce lights have integrated LED's though. The deck post lights take MR16's.

With regards to beam angle, it all depends what you want to light up. I used the narrow beam angle on my columnar spruces and two wide beams on my large spruce.

All of my lights are 3w, 2700k warm white.

I ordered all of my bulbs from Volt for convenience. Yes, they are cheaper elsewhere but I'm the type that prefers one stop shopping.

Let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## diy_darryl (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for your response. I ended up with the up/down sconce lights from Volt that take the MR16 bulbs. I ended up biting the bullet and ordered all of my MR16's for the whole project from Volt, using 15 degree beam spread on my porch posts and 38's most everywhere else with a couple 60's for a large tree foliage with a couple 38's for the main trunk. 
I did order some G4's elsewhere to at least try on the path and step lighting. 
Thanks!


----------

